# All the Worlds



## Lunaairis (Oct 19, 2014)

Been doing a lot of art and decided I wanted to show it over here. Particularly my final film project which I'm pretty happy how things have been turning out.

Here is some wip's of my final film for my animation program titled "all the gold".


----------



## Lunaairis (Oct 19, 2014)

My Modern Fantasy detective noir story which is currently in the works. Here is the two main characters ,inspecting a body.














This is Erin Quinn, she is a war veteran in the events of the story. She lost her brother in the great war and as respect for him, she decided to become a cop and help clean of the streets of Lae Lumas their home city. 







Saif Azul is a Ravian. People of the wind which come from a distant land to the east. During the beginning of the the great war his Uncle brought Saif and his sister to the New world in hopes of escaping the fighting. They did. His uncle how ever was drunk, so Saif and his sister never felt safe in his home. He quickly found work in the police force which allowed him to keep his sister safe.


----------



## Jabrosky (Oct 19, 2014)

I really like the Nyla character. What program are you using for modeling?


----------



## Lunaairis (Oct 19, 2014)

Jabrosky said:


> I really like the Nyla character. What program are you using for modeling?



Maya. It's pretty similar to 3ds max. I'm going to be using mudbox to add some textures to her skin and clothing when I finish the base model. I also have designs for a Priest and Warrior character if I decide to make a video game with her later.  Like D&D in ancient egypt or something.


----------



## Jabrosky (Oct 19, 2014)

Lunaairis said:


> Maya. It's pretty similar to 3ds max. I'm going to be using mudbox to add some textures to her skin and clothing when I finish the base model. I also have designs for a Priest and Warrior character if I decide to make a video game with her later.  Like D&D in ancient egypt or something.


That would be totally awesome (I actually would like to do something similar myself someday). And hey, Maya is the program I have right now! I'm taking a whole class on it this fall semester.


----------



## Addison (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm usually not taken by computer-drawings like the egyptian lady, but she is beautiful. I especially like the noir art. Very nice, y only criticism is that most noir art I see has more shadow play across the face, its like the shadows are part of the character. Like if a person at the corner lights a cigarette, the light will either reveal the entire face or only shine around the hand, only showing maybe a ring or the nose. But it's all terrific art. Great job both of you. 

Happy Writing!-Or Drawing as the case may be.


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks Addison!  The noire stuff was a new thing for me. So thoughts are always nice.

Nyla went through a lot of diffrent designs before I ended up with this. Mostly related to how much I'd need to rig/model. So I ended up going with something much more simple then these designs.


----------



## Lunaairis (Nov 22, 2014)

Here was the cover for my Pitch package. Not one of my best pieces but I was still pretty happy with it.







And some action poses with Nyla.


----------



## Addison (Nov 30, 2014)

I like it, especially the style of your cover. Looked like colored pencil or pastel. Great work. You sketches of Myla are awesome. Where did you learn to draw so amazingly well? I've never been jealous before, now I am.


----------



## Lunaairis (Jan 14, 2015)

7 years of arts school ( 4 from an arts high school and 3 for college) I don't really think my drawings are that special. but thank you ^^.

 Here are some renders of my characters for my film.






 Ra and Nyla.








The light on this render looked so nice. that gold texture I worked so hard to get. I'm so proud of it.


----------



## Nimue (Jan 14, 2015)

Oooh, so pretty!  I love the character design, especially the hood-collar deal.  You've got the gold sheen down, both in the render and the pitch-package cover.


----------



## e r i (Jan 21, 2015)

These look sweet  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Folderol (Jan 23, 2015)

Forgive my idiocy, but that's not a sculpture?  It looks remarkably real.  Seems to me you're doing very good work.  I love the Nyla character, she has a lot of personality -- the short, choppy hairstyle is my favorite.  What schools did you go to?


----------



## Folderol (Jan 23, 2015)

And btw, I'm interested in making films, too.  Have made a few shorts, but no animation, though I always wanted to.  Stop motion doesn't count...


----------



## Lunaairis (Jan 23, 2015)

Ra- angered that a puny thief dare steal from his temple- possess the statue and battles it out with the thief. So yeah he moves and breaths. Thank you very much. I quite enjoy my work so far. 

Stop motion totally counts! I went to Canterbury High school which is an arts school in ottawa (my home town.) Currently in my final year of the animation program at Algonquin college.


----------



## Lunaairis (Jun 2, 2015)

A doodle of dectective Quinn with her hair down. 











And some sci-fi characters for a roleplay I joined. Its been a while but I got a new set of water colors and am excited to pick it up again. Sad thing is I just moved so I don't have a scanner or anything so the pictures aren't too nice.


----------



## Lunaairis (Oct 3, 2015)

A little color sketch I did today after work. It was trying to practice with a more uniform color palette.


----------



## Lunaairis (Oct 5, 2015)

*June Spearce- Navigator* . She grew up on a Saturn Gas Mining Platform. She also has a pet raven named crow because she isn't that creative. Her first starship she stole.







*Flock- Surgical Bot. *Made on Mars this collection of Nanocubes is not water proof. Which proves to be rather useless for a surgical bot. 







A sketch of the crew most of which have gone through some major design changes.


----------



## Lunaairis (Dec 6, 2015)

wip for a new piece.







Erin looking cool as she takes the blade out of her police cane sword.


----------



## Lunaairis (Dec 11, 2015)

Day 2 on my wip








I've been live streaming as I work on this. If anyone is interested in seeing me work on this. I could always put a link here for you guys to check it out.


----------



## Manalodia (Dec 13, 2015)

A link would actually be nice~


----------



## Lunaairis (Dec 13, 2015)

cool next time I work on it . I'll leave a note up here a day before with a link and the time I'll be streaming.


----------



## Lunaairis (Jan 31, 2016)

I drew Nick Valentine today. My favorite character from fallout 4.


----------



## reedevia (Feb 18, 2016)

Lunaairis said:


> I drew Nick Valentine today. My favorite character from fallout 4.



Looks cool, he looks like a mafia now instead of a detective. Haha!


----------



## Lunaairis (Jun 29, 2016)

Drawing some field sketches for a dominion dragon today. They aren't much and I'm not quite happy with them, but its something.


----------



## adalenia (Jul 4, 2016)

Interesting body shape on that dragon. Definitely more lithe than the usual fare.

I especially like how the wings are attached.


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 8, 2016)

*Maliel the Fallen*

Drew this a while ago but I forgot to put it up here. He's based on the World of Darkness game-books by White wolf games. Specifically the new Demon: the Descent book. Which I have absolutely fallen in love with, cause it makes fallen angels into android-twili-spies so the whole game is like Bladerunner but with god trying to track your demon down. 







(This is also in a weird style. At-least I think it is compared to my other art. I really like it.)


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 8, 2016)

*Maliel's Apartment*

I forgot to put this one up yesterday too. I've done a lot of art this summer. But none its really ... I don't know speaking to me? this one was my attempt at photo-smashing backgrounds that are so common in concept art. 
 It was pretty neat to learn. But I'm not too sure how happy I am with it.






​
*Darroh the twili-Beast trainer*

A character artwork for a roleplay group on another site. Its based off of the legend of zelda universe. I think the flaming skalchild (the skeleton) is my favorite part of the picture.







*Erin Quinn Sketches*

Was doodling my main character a bit and compiled the sketches into this picture.


----------



## Nimue (Sep 8, 2016)

Ooh, I do like how the first one turned out, very atmospheric!  The glowing magic fade-in is a nice touch.


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks, I thought the glowing runes would add to the lack of content there was in the room.


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 9, 2016)

Nice art!  You do have a gift there, methinks, lol.


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 9, 2016)

Thank you! Art is kind of the only thing I'm decent at. 


 (Its not a gift. Its 7 years of art school.)


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 14, 2016)

WIP of the main cast for In the black. 








From Left to Right. Erin Quinn, Daniel Naiumber, Saif Azul, Dr.Regden.


----------



## cydare (Sep 18, 2016)

They look lovely! I love the different expressions!


----------



## Lunaairis (Apr 5, 2017)

Oh well it's been a while. Thought I'd update you guys on some more recent art I did.

Made a character sheet for Erin.


----------



## Lunaairis (Apr 5, 2017)

Then I also did some character art for a friends DnD character.


----------



## Aryth (Apr 5, 2017)

Beautiful! I love your art! I think my favorites are the action poses of Nyla, they make we wonder what he story is.


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 23, 2017)

I hate how another year goes by where I get barely a moment to come back on here. I've  been drawing some more of Erin and the world of In the Black. But I've been in a writing pit of too many scattered ideas and no focus to put them to paper. Since I'm on mobile I'll just post the images as links to my Deviant art.

A painting of Erin

My character for a changeling the lost game.


----------



## Lunaairis (Jan 29, 2018)

Been a while but I've been finally able to get back into writing... Sort of. I've been designing covers for some novels I wish I could share here but I'm under an NDA.   However learning how to design novel covers was a feat onto it's own that began with a lot of trial and error covers. Including some I did for fun for a friend of mine.




My Friend even wrote up a great synopsis for  it:
*NightMare*
By Azzyfree and Twilitmystique

  “Port Cliffstone, a city of monsters and men… Detective Ryker Nosphin is quite literally a Nightmare: a creature that haunts dreams, particularly those of the criminals he’s put away. But even the Northern District’s infamous “bad cop” has his weakness… Jie Liao is a young courtroom sketch artist, equal parts sweet and spirited, struggling to make it in the world out on her own. Their attraction is as immediate as it is passionate, but it isn’t easy loving a man with enemies both numerous and powerful. Particularly once she finds herself in the crosshairs of a mysterious adversary out for revenge. Can this torrid romance survive an onslaught of betrayal, corruption, and deceit? Or is this sweet dream doomed to become a nightmare?”


----------



## pmmg (Jan 29, 2018)

Very Nice, All of this.


----------



## Nomadica (Jan 30, 2018)

Lunaairis said:


> *Maliel's Apartment*
> 
> I forgot to put this one up yesterday too. I've done a lot of art this summer. But none its really ... I don't know speaking to me? this one was my attempt at photo-smashing backgrounds that are so common in concept art.
> It was pretty neat to learn. But I'm not too sure how happy I am with it.
> ...




What program did you you to make this little clip? Id like to do something like that with a parallax scrolling effect for my on-line graphic novel I'm trying to make, which at this pace will be done in 20 years.​


----------



## Lunaairis (Jan 31, 2018)

Nomadica said:


> What program did you you to make this little clip? Id like to do something like that with a parallax scrolling effect for my on-line graphic novel I'm trying to make, which at this pace will be done in 20 years.​



I used Photoshop for that one in particular. I've done more complex gif's with more animation using aftereffects. 

A more complex one being this : Detective at rest

Personally I liked using aftereffects in combination with a free program called "screen to gif"  it captures videos on your screen and can produce high-quality gif's  but compresses the files in such a way that doesn't remove their quality but makes the files smaller and more manageable for the web.


----------

